
HFT: lines, radios, and cables – oh my - mhurd
https://meanderful.blogspot.com/2017/05/lines-radios-and-cables-oh-my.html
======
DamonHD
My last contract in finance was in HFT, and we did indeed have these
discussions about what our fastest routing would be at a sensible price!

I thought that a formation of sharks swimming in line across the Atlantic with
optical repeaters on their heads (ie just skimming the surface) could be best
for London to NYC minimum latency traffic. Finally a use for sharks with laser
beams.

